# Perique Problems



## gpearson (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm wondering if anyone else has come across this - nausea after smoking a VA/Per blend, or other Perique containing blends?

Both Escudo and Frog Morton on the Bayou taste interesting while smoked, but I find myself feeling pretty unwell by the end of, or toward the end of the bowl. Does not feel like the usual nicotine buzz from say, Irish Flake, but more a 'urg, my stomach' type feeling. Definite nausea

The only thing I can think that would be in common with the two blends is the Perique content...


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Some people are very sensitive to perique. Have to smoked any other blends with perique besides those 2? If you can handle Irish Flake I doubt it is the Nicotine, but you could try drinking a soda or eating chocolate or anything else with sugar, (sugar substitute won't work) and see if that helps you nausea.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Could be. It's the same feeling I get with loads of nicotine because I don't get a buzz from it. I think it's how the nicotine from Perique is delivered.

I don't associate it with nausea, it's more of a churning or cramping, and I'm stupid and enjoy that feeling.

..whips and chains excite me I guess.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

gpearson said:


> Does not feel like the usual nicotine buzz from say, Irish Flake, but more a 'urg, my stomach' type feeling.


Perique and VaPer blends also send me running to the John. Something about your colon relaxing....

:BS


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Haha. Perfect use of an emoticon there.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

gpearson said:


> I'm wondering if anyone else has come across this - nausea after smoking a VA/Per blend, or other Perique containing blends?


You are not alone. Anything with more perique than say, Old Gowrie gives me nausea. I've pretty much given up on perique.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Well theres a difference between a nicotine hit and a nicotine overdose. The feeling you get from irish flake (the alertness/ mental stimulation or stabilization and calming effect... generally the former if you're not addicted, the latter if you are.) might not be the same as the one you might get from something like tambolaka or gawith brown rope. You CAN overdose on nicotine and thats why some people puke after their first cigar. If you feel nauseous or have a pounding headache or intense dizziness, its an overdose. Its not really that bad for you, just more nicotine than your body was ready for. It'll go away after a bit. Here's a trick to shed a little extra vit N. A glass of lemonade, a tylenol and a nap. The citrus in the lemonade takes the taste out of your mouth (so you don't have any nauseating memories of the tobacco) the sugar helps with the nicotine, the nap helps with the dizziness and the painkiller sweeps up the scraps.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

First I've heard of a perique reaction. It tingles my nose, but that's about it -- other than the nicotine. Supposedly fairly high nicotine content, but I don't thing it's Tambo grade or anything. Nothing like Happy Bogie. Gotta be some specific reaction to it, would be my guess.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I think you're right.


----------



## Twiggz (Feb 15, 2009)

Hmm, I suggest you send me your Escudo, so I can run some thorough tests on it. Just to make sure you didn't end up with a bad batch... or something. :hungry:

But seriously this is the first I've heard of anyone having a negative reaction from perique. Lucky for you, there are still many other great tobacco blends for you to enjoy that do not contain perique.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I love the stuff!


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

that's first time for me to hear bout someone having a reaction to Perique. When I smoke a Vaper, I perfer one that's a light Perique blend, nothing that laced with the baccy. 
Morning Bayou comes to mind, it's sweet but wow what a Perique OD I gave all my away to Nate, caz he love it in the morning.
LNF that's yummy and the Perique just give the Virginia a nice peppery note every soo often
troy


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

LOL. Just had a bowl not too long ago. Yummy.

LNF is a great light Perique blend. I don't think LBF has much in it either, but Escudo does have more.

As has been said, there are lots of other blends out there without Perique that will do the job for you.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Personally, I love perique. Life wouldn't be the same without it. Long live the little farm in Louisiana that grows it. And the copy-cat crops grown elsewhere (what do I know).

My first few bowls of perique would give me the hiccups. Very odd, then it passed.

Latakia on the other, barf city. I can't stand the stuff, makes me upchuck. Puke. Vomit. Yuck, now THAT is nausea.

Of course everyone is different. Besides the X and Y chromosome things, individual tastes vary, as do tolerances. I can't eat fish, the wife laps it up like a cat. She can't stand the smell of tobacco/smoke/ashtray-breath, I live for it. Go figure. So I smoke out in the yard while she piledrives piscean pieces down her gullet indoors. All happy.


----------



## Spectabalis (May 17, 2010)

I'm afraid I am unable to smoke anything containing perique. It has the effect of irritating my nose to such an extent that it actually makes my eyes run. Funny how we're all different.
Regards, Roger.


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 5, 2011)

Well, I got into the pipe end of the hobby just this past week. Bought a couple Country Gentleman cobs online and yesterday went to the local B&M for some tobaccos to choose from. I remembered this thread when low and behold, on the bottom shelf lied a tin of Escudo. SOLD. I had smoked an aromatic blend earlier in the week, but this stuff is on a whole different level. LOVED IT!!!!!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

UncleFester said:


> I remembered this thread when low and behold, on the bottom shelf lied a tin of Escudo. SOLD. I had smoked an aromatic blend earlier in the week, but this stuff is on a whole different level. LOVED IT!!!!!


So it would appear you have no perique problems at the moment! :tu


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 5, 2011)

freestoke said:


> So it would appear you have no perique problems at the moment! :tu


NOPE! No sudden inside urges to report.:biggrin:


----------

